# Post your favorite birds



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are my favorite birds. Both Black Daimond hens.

Show off your favorite!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.worldacechallenge.com/au...9-Overall--AU-09-ARPU-25950&auction_id=100250


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

My favorite Blue check roller pair (Turners)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can send those two hens over here if you'd like  Man they are pretty!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You can send those two hens over here if you'd like  Man they are pretty!


They are currently on eggs right now. I'm excited to see what I get from them!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> http://www.worldacechallenge.com/au...9-Overall--AU-09-ARPU-25950&auction_id=100250


Jim - Nice Bird, do you own this bird?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

rririe said:


> My favorite Blue check roller pair (Turners)


Love the color on those birds!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim - Nice Bird, do you own this bird?
Thanks Henry, those are some pretty special looking hens you have there as well. That hen is one that I bred and sent to race. Jim


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah I see...thanks for clarifying.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's in my avatar, i know not a pigeon but gawd i love that bird


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> she's in my avatar, i know not a pigeon but gawd i love that bird


Very cute...


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Henry, very nice hens!!! BTW, nice job with that hawk issue last nite, Thanks, Randy


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

rririe said:


> Henry, very nice hens!!! BTW, nice job with that hawk issue last nite, Thanks, Randy


Thank Randy, I bred them myself from a black daimond hen and a surebet cock that I aquired early last year.

The hawk thing with Sean last night was no big deal. I seriously don't want the kid to get in trouble. One thing I've learned as a member of this forum community is that you look out for one another. I know the kid will do what he wants but when he brings it up in a forum that knows the consequences of hurting BOPS that's just acting a fool in my eyes, lol.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*my fav*

one of my fav's is my IF hen


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice bird Mel! She has a confident look about her.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*IF hen*

thank you ur right shes very confident fro sure placed 10th overall in 2009 IF convention !!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Leps*

more favorites


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice photoshop work! I've been wanting to do the same with my birds, I think I'll try it out today. 

Love those BB's specially the pied white flight.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lep*

tks  if u like those BB's u might like this?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Not to redirect the thread, but here is one of my favorite photos, but of one of my least favorite birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> tks  if u like those BB's u might like this?


Sweet! How many birds do you have?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

dstephenson said:


> Not to redirect the thread, but here is one of my favorite photos, but of one of my least favorite birds.


That's a great photo!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lep*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Sweet! How many birds do you have?


I have about 16 pairs of breeders


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice! That's a lot birds during breeding season. I'll assume you sell a lot of birds judging by the pictures you've shared.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lep*

I do sell alot as well as enter into specialty races


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Henry, that is awesome photo-shop work. Wow!! Very nice birds and great in flight picture. Thanks for sharing. A few racers may be in my near future thanks to you guys and your beautiful birds. Randy


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here you go Mel. What do you think?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*pic*

EXCELLENT great job!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! The creative juices are flowing and I'm gonna do this for my other favorite birds.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

These two are my favourite.

Nothing is getting these birds from me even if you offered an amazing price, these two birds are my favourite bird.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pair you have there.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

this are my lovers 05 male and a NL 98 female,she still gave me excellent young,


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Here you go Mel. What do you think?


Nice work. What program did you use to make that pic. I've tried to do it a few times and it came out nice but it took too long the way I did it cutting out the background is there a program that will do it for you or help you do it?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I use Photoshop CS4 for all my compositions. There's no other tool like it! There are many ways to crop out a subject from a background in photoshop. I mainly use the a combination of the Lasso Tools and the good old eraser tool for finer details. A trick if you're the one doing the photography on the birds is use a solid back ground. You can then use a tool called "magic eraser" and knock out the background color in one shot. It wont be completely perfect but it'll be close. Then just clean things up with the eraser tool.

How about that for a free tutorial...


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

rririe said:


> Bloodlines365 Beautiful birds, what a great pair. The background wood gives away some of your geography  Hope those two give you all the best stock!!!


thhank you....yeah the fence board and the tarp  nice geography..... im hiding them from the rest of my flocked and to anybody that goes to my loft coz sometimes you never know, one time one of my friends ask me if i let him borrowed that pair i said noo and told him i wiil let u borrow girlfriends instead he starts shaking his head....


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, sorry, Bloodline365, I realized, and deleted the entry right after i posted it. Sorry. But beautiful birds. Sorry again, Randy


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

My favorite West of England Tumbler..

Yellow Mottle Hen...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a close 2nd...

Almond Cock West...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's another favorite.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My favorite Claessen pigeon is posted on another thread so I can't post the photo on two different threads. 

This pigeon has both a very distinguished racing and breeding career. As a racer he was the fastest of 70,000 pigeons.
As a breeder he is a base to generations of super stars. His son was sold at the final auction for 110,000 Euro's. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=410742&postcount=16


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> This is a close 2nd...
> 
> Almond Cock West...


Your tumblers are beautiful.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I use Photoshop CS4 for all my compositions. There's no other tool like it! There are many ways to crop out a subject from a background in photoshop. I mainly use the a combination of the Lasso Tools and the good old eraser tool for finer details. A trick if you're the one doing the photography on the birds is use a solid back ground. You can then use a tool called "magic eraser" and knock out the background color in one shot. It wont be completely perfect but it'll be close. Then just clean things up with the eraser tool.
> 
> How about that for a free tutorial...


Thanks for the info. Next time I'm in the mood to make one of them it'll save me alot of time. Thanks Again.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Thanks for the info. Next time I'm in the mood to make one of them it'll save me alot of time. Thanks Again.


No prob.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What flashy birds - the colors really pop out!


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

You can say this is my Favorite, as it was my first Expensive bird I purchased.









Last bird Acquired , son of the bird above. Has bred winners 










heres one of my favorite to see in the loft. Gr. son of avenger


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds! That middle one is a fatty! Looks like a big bird.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

These are my favorites (because they are tame):


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

This hen produced 3 first place club winners with 3 different cock birds last young bird season!


----------



## Lickfork (Feb 1, 2010)

We found this bird lying on his side on a rooftop in 1996(the year we started racing). He was missing two toes and was serverly dehydrated. Even in that condition he handled better than anything we had in the loft at that time. We located his owner who told us he was a Sion from a family he had been breeding and winning with since the sixties. He said if we liked him we could keep him and he even sent us his pedigree. This bird went on to be the foundation of my Sion family. He is now fifteen years old and healthy although he hasn't filled an egg in three years. We have a loft full of his children and grandchildren.


----------



## Lickfork (Feb 1, 2010)

This hen is a granddaughter to MR. Maryland posted earlier. She was not raced as a young bird but trained to 100 miles. As a yearling I tossed her with the rest of the team at 100 miles one sunny morning only to hit a storm half way home. When we got home 1453 was the only bird in the loft and she was soaked. She had flown through the storm to beat us home. We didn't get another bird for over four hours. That season she placed on a 300 and a 400 on back to back weekends and I decided she had proven herself and stocked her.


----------



## Lickfork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a De Klak hen. She accomplished her wins even though she was trap shy and refused to trap until another bird did. On the last race of the 2000 Tripple Crown Series she sat in a tree for thirty minutes until another bird came in. She got beat for the Tripple Crown average by less than twenty ypm.


----------



## Lickfork (Feb 1, 2010)

*One more!*










This was one tough bird. He was scalped as a youngster which is why he is so ugly. I am currently developing a family of blacks based on this guy.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pic*

awesome Van loons!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

that is a really nice eye on mr. maryland and great story about him too


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Lickfork said:


> We found this bird lying on his side on a rooftop in 1996(the year we started racing). He was missing two toes and was serverly dehydrated. Even in that condition he handled better than anything we had in the loft at that time. We located his owner who told us he was a Sion from a family he had been breeding and winning with since the sixties. He said if we liked him we could keep him and he even sent us his pedigree. This bird went on to be the foundation of my Sion family. He is now fifteen years old and healthy although he hasn't filled an egg in three years. We have a loft full of his children and grandchildren.


this goes to show you how powerful and tuf those sions can be ,great story and what a wonderful start to pigeon racing


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Lickfork said:


> This was one tough bird. He was scalped as a youngster which is why he is so ugly. I am currently developing a family of blacks based on this guy.


another great story of how the underdogs are always proving themselves no matter whats is thrown at them in life .. thanks for sharing, I always love the little storys going on behind some of the greats out there in peoples pigeon lofts


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds!


----------

